# aire at bolleville france



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody stopped at or does anyone have any info on the aire at bolleville in france? We are planning our first trip to france in june next year. This aire is mentioned on the AA autoroute and is just in the right place for a single night stopover. I can't find out anything about it though. 
ps You can call me thick if you want but what does lol mean as mentioned often on the site. 
Graham.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

According to www.campingcar-infos.com there is no aire called Bolleville. Could you provide further information or check it out yourself on the afformentioned website. Comments and photos on that website (mainly in French) will help.

LOL. Laugh Out Loud.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi jarvis

i think this is a service area on the a29 motorway.

usual advice is don't stay on motorway aires. 

i use them and rely on my feeling for the place. i usually pull into 3 or 4 before i find one thst i think will be safe.

if this is your first trip to france i wouldn't use motorway aires at all.

i can recommend the cd from the site mentioned by gelathae. it is better to use the aires in villages rather than those on the motorways.

have a great trip

mike


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Graham,I cant find an Aire at Bolleville,there are two Bollevilles one near Lessay on the Cherbourg peninsular and one on the N15 between Bolbec and Yvetot in Normandy.perhaps its a wrong spelling?if its a parking area between junctions 8 & 7 on the A 29 be very carefull,better off the Autoroute,Gerry


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Cheers for that you folk. I have looked again and I think it may also be known as belleville it is on the A29 near Le Harvre. I have also seen one mentioned at Honfleur. Is it really dodgy on these aires? What sort of things go wrong on them?
Laugh out loud I would never of known that.

Graham.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Aire at Honfleur is virtually in the town centre. By Aire standards it is expensive at 7euros a night but if you are lucky you may get a slot with electric. 
The Aire is popular and you will find many other vans will be parked there. Avoid the Aire on the A29 if possible.

In my opinion OFF motorway aires are very safe - we never stay anywhere else in France and spend around 4 months a year on them with absolutely no hint of trouble. We have stayed on Motorway Aires but we try and avoid them if at all possible. Look at the excellent guide to Aires on this site.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Nothing wrong with aires in vilages etc. Like other correspondents we have used them many, many times on trips of anything up to 4 months without the slightest problem and have made a lot of friends of all sorts of nationalities. Motorway aires are common places for break ins (NOT gassings - it really is an urban myth) - Avoid!


----------

